# Putting weight on goats



## pattyjean73 (May 24, 2009)

After looking at tons of pictures... I think my two does are a bit underweight.  What would be the best and the healthiest way to add some weight to these girls?  I'd like to get them into prime condition before breeding them.


----------



## ()relics (May 24, 2009)

After I wean I seperate the does to dry them out....They are put on a fresh pasture with no additional feed for a week or 2 to help dry them out....I then start a good textured feed twice a day...16% protein...and slowly increase the amount until they are exposed to the billies later in the summer.  Left unsaid, they have an unlimited supply of a  good alfalfa mix hay and free choice mineral.  While they are with the billies, for about 2 months...mid-july throughearly september,  their textured feed is limited,  I don't need fat billies,  but afterthey have been serviced they are again put on a fresh pasture and fed well until they are moved inside for the winter and kidding...This method, some call it flushing, will increase your does fertility and you will see more twins and trips...and the does won't have any milking problems because of their superior body condition.   BUT you don't want fat does either...A doe on fresh pasture with mineral and hay available will be able to maintain a good body condition,  assuming you have properly wormed her and she has no other underlying problems.


----------

